# King Bettas...



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

What exactly are they? Like tail types, and are the genetically unstable? Thanks!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> What exactly are they? Like tail types, and are the genetically unstable? Thanks!


I think there are Kings which are truly larger and have king spawns if bred with another king and giants, which are unstable according to Indjo. I don't know if they're one and same or not.

All I've seen are giants from my Walmart and they've all been plakat. I don't know about tail types with either since I've only seen plakats.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

never heard of a king betta


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a male king betta at Petco, see, short fins








And this is their halfmoon King:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Kings are bettas bred to be larger. From what I've heard they are not genetically stable.

They are also separate from Giant Bettas from what I know. They definitely don't get to the full size of Giant bettas.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

King Betta is Petcos fancy name for Plakat.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

TonyK said:


> King Betta is Petcos fancy name for Plakat.


for larger-than-usual Plakat, but not quite Giant.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I agree, they're bigger than a plakat but not as big as a giant. Anyone know what tank size they need???


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I havn't seen any giants at Petco. The labeled King Betta at Petco are a Plakat. They are short tailed and usually blue and red. If you go on Aquabid and look under Plakat all the 4 and 5 stars are the same size as the King and labeled Plakat. If Petco put Plakat instead King Betta most people wouldn't know what they are. The King I have is in a 5 gallon by himself and doing great.




Luimeril said:


> for larger-than-usual Plakat, but not quite Giant.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

my petco has plakats and kings, the kings are quite a bit bigger


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a pic of a Plakat or King Betta.


----------

